# Can someone recommend a heat mat and thermostat?



## Ghillies (Dec 10, 2015)

Putting together a small Click clack for a Stimson hatchling I'll be getting and wanting recommendation on heat mats and thermostats at a reasonable price.

thanks, Ghillies


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 10, 2015)

[MENTION=42050]Ghillies[/MENTION], IMO you can't go wrong with Microclimate heat mats and thermostats, i don't know where you are from but Amazing Amazon who are 1 of the sponsors of this forum have a wide range of both at good competitive prices.  ...................Ron


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 10, 2015)

Any reputable brand of heat mat will be fine. Try and steer away from the green coloured ones; they have had issues in the past. We don't use a thermostat; we use a timer with 15 minute sections. That way you can set it at either 15 or 30 minutes on and off; a little trial and error to measure the temps before you put the hatchie in.


----------



## Ghillies (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks guys, just ordered a microclimate heat mat and thermostat.


----------

